# wiring diagram on 2016 Z!211RD Crossroads travel trailer



## vthorseshoe (Dec 26, 2018)

I want to pt a roof vent/fan on the front and rear of my trailer roof.  I want to know if any wires are in the way before I start cutting


----------

